# Use tv as monitor



## Brylay28 (May 26, 2008)

I have got my setup with my computer and then my tv behind it and I want to find a way to use my tv as the monitor for movies on computer and what not. I have a tv tuner card with a s-cable in it and dont know if that will help me any. Any info and what I need to look for or what is and isnt possible is much appreciated.


----------



## Shiggi (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 42" wharfdale and in the back of it the is a slot for wire which would usually link your desktop monitor to your computer and it also has a source called PC all ready..have you look for the wire slot yet? It is a bit like a scart lead but with 2 screwy parts on either side. Hope this helps


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

best to use the s-cable to connect both sides and NO ADAPTERS . my own experience is that connection via a SCART adapter with the s connector gives really weird colouring and will require adjustment. either use a composite video to composite video connection or use the cable you mentioned . Most likely just plugging in the cable will force the card output to TV mode, otherwise you'll have to check to see what your card needs to make the switch over. I also seem to remember that you can't have BOTH VGA & TV outputs at the same time .. the analysis changes ..


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

If your tv set has a VGA input then it should accept the VGA output of your computer. I've never had any really fantastic results using the S-video output however. I have a small desktop computer that I build for home theater purposes. I'm running the VGA output directly to my Magnavox 42" LCD TV with spectacular results.


----------

